# Ancho de banda en amplificador de voltaje



## daniel280187 (Feb 13, 2007)

Hola a todos, soy nuevo en este excelente foro y para mi es una excelente forma de aprender!!

Mi pregunta es la siguiente, de que forma es Posible calcular el Ancho de Banda de un amplificador de voltaje conformado por un transistot BJT en una configuración emisor común.

Lo mas importante o el sentido de mi pregunta es saber que es lo que representa en realidad ese ancho de banda en el amplificador de tension? por ejemplo si tengo una señal de salida sinusoidal, he leido algo de unas frecuencias de corte con las cuales puedo calcular el ancho de banda del amplificador, pero lo que quisiera saber es que representa ese ancho de banda??

Gracias de antemano.
Saludos


----------



## Aristides (Feb 14, 2007)

Se determinan los extremos del "ancho de banda", en las frecuencias donde se produce una caída de -3 dB (0,7 de la tensión de la parte plana de curva), esto se debe a que se da en este punto, el 50 % de la potencia.

Si se empalma esta señal, con otra etapa similar pero de una frecuencia, anterior o posterior a la de corte, en este punto se suman las dos potencias (50% + 50% = 100%), dando como resultado una respuesta plana del conjunto, si se hicieran los cortes a otro nivel, en ese punto habría, un  exceso o falta de señal.


----------



## el_patriarca (Feb 15, 2007)

el ancho de banda es muy importante en amplificador, ya que determina la respuesta en frecuencia de tu sistema y te indica si lo puedes utilizar para algún propósito específico, como puede ser audio frecuencia. Se usa una señal senoidal, por ser la más sencilla. Lo que debes hacer es usar un diagrama de pequeña señal en AC y determinar la resistencia equivalente "vista" por los capacitores de acoplo y desacoplo. Si puedes en contrar el libro, Sistemas electrónicos Discretos e integrados (Schilling & Belove) allí tiene todas las fórmulas y solamente tienes que darle las frecuencias superior e inferior a las que desees que tu amplificador corte (-3dB). Yo hice varias practicas con BJT y FET, si deseas alguna ayuda te puedo mandar.


----------

